# High RPM/Speed Trans. Leak



## bmac44514 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a modded '06 GTO and am having trouble with the transmission on high gear, high rpm pulls. Had it do it once in 3rd gear and again tonight in 5th gear. Tonight I had the car in 5th gear on the highway around 2500revs, laid into the throttle and ran it out to around 5k revs (maybe a bit more). As I was climbing in the Rev range, I saw a trail of white smoke behind me. I pulled over and saw the floorpan as well as the collector area of the headers dripping with Trans fluid. I am hoping someone has some sort of answer as to what might be causing this. 

Car has 507RWHP/465RWTQ
BMR Fab Solid Driveshaft
Kaaz LSD, 3.92 Gears
BMR Halfshafts
Textralia Clutch


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe the tailshaft seal is leaking? I would look there first especially since you have an aftermarket driveshaft.


----------



## bmac44514 (Sep 11, 2009)

Tailshaft seal had been replaced with a new OEM seal and still leaks. Slip yoke on driveshaft has been replaced as well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Front seal??:confused


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

See if any of the gaskets are leaking.


----------



## bmac44514 (Sep 11, 2009)

The B&M short shifter bolts stripped and allowed the shifter to lift up and open the top of the tranny up to leak at high RPM's. A few helicoils and some elbow grease and all is well. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

